# Cortexolone 17-alpha propionate (topical anti-androgen) for hairloss. Any info?



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 20, 2015)

*Cortexolone 17-alpha propionate (topical anti-androgen) for hairloss. Any info?*

Cortexolone 17-alpha propionate, also called CB-03-01, is a derivative of 11-deoxycortisone[1] with peripheral, *selective anti-androgen activity*. Cortexolone possesses therapeutic potential as a *topical anti-androgen androgenic* alopecia (male pattern baldness).Though not currently FDA-approved, if FDA approval is granted cortexolone 17-alpha propionate will be the first commercially available topical anti-androgen[1]. Apparently it's going through clinical trials and patented by and italian pharmaceutical called cosmo pharmaceuticals....

This is really good news for guys prone to hairloss especially those who use 19-nors like deca or tren...(if you care about your hair that is)

Question is has anyone used it? Can you get legitimate cortexolone from anywhere right now? Where?

The only place I've found that sells it is a research chem lab called *Iron Dragon*..Has anyone heard of them?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Apr 20, 2015)

I talked about CB at the end of section 5:

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/13673-AAS-and-Hair-Loss

The problem with CB is the carrier, you can buy the raw but won't be able to mix it with a proper carrier by yourself. Until CB is released (I mean the pharma product) the best option is RU58841


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 20, 2015)

BTW I'd like to point out I'm *NOT* condoning this research chem iron dragon!...I've never used them before and don't know anyone who has. They could be completely bunk for all i know. This is why Im asking...I found them through google searching on other forums on this compound.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 20, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> I talked about CB at the end of section 5:
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/13673-AAS-and-Hair-Loss
> 
> The problem with CB is the carrier, you can buy the raw but won't be able to mix it with a proper carrier by yourself. Until CB is released (I mean the pharma product) the best option is RU58841





Yeah lei I know you know your stuff about the hairloss lol..I've read your thread in the past but didn't realize u mentioned CB and u provided me lots of info with the RU. The raw of RU was really expensive and the whole preparation process and storage, then hoping I've not been scammed or haven't spoiled the compound etc seemed like a bit much...also I read of some people complaining about RU side effects like heart issues? or some other systemic issues? But I don't recall a source or legitimacy of the claims probably completely unrelated.....So other than RU which I will get if needed I guess I wait for CB. Do you have any updated info on its release date or clinical trial results?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Apr 20, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Yeah lei I know you know your stuff about the hairloss lol..I've read your thread in the past but didn't realize u mentioned CB and u provided me lots of info with the RU. The raw of RU was really expensive and the whole preparation process and storage, then hoping I've not been scammed or haven't spoiled the compound etc seemed like a bit much...also I read of some people complaining about RU side effects like heart issues? or some other systemic issues? But I don't recall a source or legitimacy of the claims probably completely unrelated.....So other than RU which I will get if needed I guess I wait for CB. Do you have any updated info on its release date or clinical trial results?



CB will cost you at least as much as RU, prolly more, and RU is not that expensive if you buy it by batch of at least 10g. You can PM me for the contact details of the place I buy it from.
Regarding the preparation, it sounds tedious but after a few preps you can eyeball the quantity easily and it doesn't take longer than 10mn to prepare a lotion that will last 4-5 days.
People experience sides because it works, as I said in the thread it is very effective at blocking the receptors and for these reason some people experience E2 sides effects, but they are all natty guys, as a juicer I wouldn't be worried, your system is saturated with androgens. I never had any sides from it and I've been using it for a while now, over a year. Heart issues, I've never heard about it, keep in mind that RU went through the clinical trials and has been approved and sold in some countries in Europe and Japan.
It's funny that you raise the CB question because I intended to inquire about its status this week, I'll let you know if I dig interesting news.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 20, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> It's funny that you raise the CB question because I intended to inquire about its status this week, I'll let you know if I dig interesting news.



Yeah I don't see how it would cause heart conditions so I'd disregard that..I'm glad to hear its working for you and I didn't realize its gone through clinical trials. But sounds good, hopefully theres some good news on CB


----------

